# Panasonic Lumix FZ200 Announced 4 hours back :-)



## magychip (Jul 18, 2012)

hi dears..
highly expected, successor of fz150s arrival count down starts now..
maintain its zoom range 24x,RAW format
but
new full range aperture F2.8 at 600mm.
540 pics - battery life
1,312,000-dot equivalent high resolution
HDR
Panorama

but little variance from fz150...
but about price expecting Rs30,000 mrp(not sure)

if anyone knows any key differences between fz150 and new fz200 pls 
share here...

News - Latest News - Panasonic LUMIX FZ200 ? pushing the boundaries of high-speed super-zoom photography - Panasonic UK & Ireland


Panasonic Introduces The LUMIX FZ200, A New Super-Zoom Digital Camera With Full Range F2.8 Aperture And 24x Optical Zoom - Business Review India


----------



## nac (Jul 18, 2012)

Launching price GBP 499. i.e., INR 40k+

How many of your jaws dropped down to the floor? 

FZ150 was available in Indian market long after it's launching... So I guess, it will take another six months are so to get this in our market...


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 18, 2012)

Frankly, I do not see much differences with the FZ150 for it to have such a high price?
Can anybody explain to me what are the major differences - other than a high resolution LCD and some minor updates here and there? 20K just for this?

EDIT: Understood the main highlight is the constant aperture throughout the zoom range which is incredible. Also, the MOS sensor is a new one. So, the combination of these 2 should give the best ever image quality in a superzoom. 
Also, understood that the LCD has not been changed. Instead, we have a high resolution EVF with the ability to view the full image which is a great addition.

Overall, Panasonic has taken the game to the next level with this camera. But the bad part is that it will be priced above 30K for sure.
Time to look for some good deals for FZ150


----------



## nac (Jul 18, 2012)

You don't see 

giving f/2.8 throughout the focal range is a big thing I guess. Which I have never seen/heard before...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 19, 2012)

nac said:


> You don't see
> 
> giving f/2.8 throughout the focal range is a big thing I guess. Which I have never seen/heard before...


@Aadi 
This is the big deal  

Was reading the previews from Panasonic feeds. Really, this completely changes the game for super zooms. 

But looking at the expected pricing, one can get a DSLR, no point in getting fz200 at that price.


----------



## rider (Jul 19, 2012)

It great deal if it launches under 30k INR.

Is there any chance of price drop of old FZ150?


----------



## nac (Jul 19, 2012)

aadi007 said:


> Time to look for some good deals for FZ150



Yeah I would do the same, if I am looking for a bridge camera. 

Just techradar has quoted that price. I haven't seen anyone quoting any price for this beast. 

Fuji X-S1 is not giving such thing (f/2.8, 25-600) but still priced 50k+ and it holds best expert ratings (average) for any compact camera.


----------



## rider (Jul 19, 2012)

Make it correct it has the same 460k dot screen of FZ150 but now comes with high resolution viewfinder of 1,312,000 dot.

Pana also launched a LUMIX FZ60 model the successor of FZ47 with 16MP CMOS sensor.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 19, 2012)

+40k is not justified. People who buy in this range will prefer DSLR + high end compacts/mirrorless combo.


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 19, 2012)

Guyz,
Its really a big deal!  That's why I had edited my earlier post.  
Pany has taken the game to the next level with this camera.

Dpreview says a price of 600$ approx.
Waiting for some reviews.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 19, 2012)

Definitely better than any bridge camera but it still has a tiny miny sensor. Under 30k would be awesome


----------



## rider (Jul 19, 2012)

FZ60 is great camera with CMOS sensor would launch around 25k bucks
Panasonic DMC-FZ60 Lumix Super-Zoom Digital Camera Announced


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 19, 2012)

rider said:


> FZ60 is great camera with CMOS sensor would launch around 25k bucks
> Panasonic DMC-FZ60 Lumix Super-Zoom Digital Camera Announced



Can you tell me why should someone opt for the FZ60 when the FZ150 is available at a lower price?
In wihch way, FZ60 is better than FZ150?
On the flip side, FZ150 comes with RAW, hotshoe, 1080 60p videos and probably better image quality and less noise (given the higher MP count on the FZ60)

I don't quite understand Pany's stratgey!

About the FZ200, I am little disappointed to see the same tiny sensor which will make any improvement in image quality and noise levels almost impossible. Hope the color reproduction/white balance is better in the FZ200.

I don't quite understand one thing - 
The bridge cameras(FZ100V,FZ150,SX40) are pretty big compared to the small point and shoot ones (SX240,TZ30,HX10V etc) but both have the same small sensors. Can't the manufacturers provide bugger sensor for the bridge cameras?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 19, 2012)

They want to sell dslr too. If they give APSC Sensor in bridge no one will buy entry level slr cams

Also I think that small sensor allows for small lens due to crop factor. A true 600 mm lens ... so long that fitted on fz 200 it will function as a 3000mm lens


----------



## nac (Jul 19, 2012)

aadi007 said:


> Can you tell me why should someone opt for the FZ60 when the FZ150 is available at a lower price?
> In wihch way, FZ60 is better than FZ150?
> On the flip side, FZ150 comes with RAW, hotshoe, 1080 60p videos and probably better image quality and less noise (given the higher MP count on the FZ60)
> 
> ...



Why FZ60?

Soon after (not actually soon) launching FZ200, they will discontinue FZ150 and there comes FZ60 to fill that 20/25k bridge camera gap left by FZ150.

+ We will have control over exposure in video mode. (I don't know whether this is available in FZ150 or any other cameras under 25/30k).

Yes, it actually lacks a lot when comparing with FZ150. Guess, it will be priced much less than FZ150.

And there is a bridge camera (Fuji X-S1) with bigger sensor, just costs 50 grand.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 19, 2012)

@nac 
FZ150 has full manual control over video.


----------



## nac (Jul 19, 2012)

^ 
Thanks Harsha...

Then there should be no comparison with FZ150. FZ200 will be in a different league. After FZ150 exits, FZ60 has to fight real hard for it's place against HX200 and SX50  (successor of SX40)


----------



## magychip (Jul 19, 2012)

my dear.. will anyone explain what is the full range aperture f2.8 for 600mm?
what is this speciality in fz200 apart from fz150 or others?
i planning to buy this fz XXX or sx XX
Waited long for new launch to purchase my first digital cam


----------



## rider (Jul 19, 2012)

aadi007 said:


> Can you tell me why should someone opt for the FZ60 when the FZ150 is available at a lower price?
> In wihch way, FZ60 is better than FZ150?
> On the flip side, FZ150 comes with RAW, hotshoe, 1080 60p videos and probably better image quality and less noise (given the higher MP count on the FZ60)
> 
> ...



It's a brand new model with more features like panorama, HDR etc.
FZ150 would be discontinue in few days, so it is the great choice under 25k.


----------



## nac (Jul 19, 2012)

If you wanna buy the just announced product from Panasonic, it will take roughly 5 or 6 months to get in our market. Are you OK with waiting that long? Rockstar can , can you???

Generally when we zoom in, f. no. go smaller (as focal length increases, aperture size will decrease). But this FZ200 stay at f/2.8 even at full zoom i.e., 600mm. That mean aperture is wide open and there will be more light. This helps you to use low ISO, faster shutter speed.....

Do you guys see, my TDF main screen getting slimmer than Kareena Kapoor's waist...  Tooo many ads on both the left and right side of the screen.


----------



## rider (Jul 19, 2012)

FZ150 is note even available in exclusive panasonic store in new delhi, shopkeeper said he only provide by placing order.
Many of the people buys online from websites like zoomin store, where it is of 22k with 3yrs warranty, few days ago it was some 20.5k


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think for anyone looking for a bridge camera under 25K, FZ150 remains the best bet. Should grab one before it is discontinued.

FZ60 can't hold a candle to FZ150 and FZ200 will be over 30K.
And I doubt how many people will actually prefer to buy a fixed lens camera for >30K instead of a DSLR or a mirrorless.
So, for me and many others, theres not much to be excited about.

About the sensor size, I was not expecting a APS-C one but a somewhat bigger one would have helped like a 1/2 or a 2/3 etc, something more than the current 1/2.33 offered by all... may be its too difficult to engineer. And I know a bigger sensor might need bigger lenses. Was just hoping  If that was the case, shelling out 30K+ might have made more sense.


----------



## nac (Jul 19, 2012)

^ Most of the Panasonic sensors are little smaller 1/2.33" But FZ150's is the usual size 1/2.3"

Me too would prefer to go for DSLR rather than this expensive fixed lens camera.

Many of the EXR models of Fuji equipped with 1/2" sensor. It includes bridge cameras HS20 and its successor HS25/30EXR.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 19, 2012)

hmmm in one way i am excited for f2.8 aperture...but then i thought the sensor is soo small and lens is also soo small then u give them f2.8 ....maybe there would be some improvement 20% around...but not that hopeful

whats the exact focal lenght of this lens in normal terms ??? can anybody tell  me??

yes all u guys r right the sensor should be at least a 1" one so that it is a better improvement.

I will go for panasonic,olympus micro 4/3 rather then this


----------



## nac (Jul 19, 2012)

^ It's the same 1/2.3" sensor Sujoy. 

Crop factor 5.6x
F = 4.4 - 107mm


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2012)

hmm so sad  ....lets see the actual performance


----------

